# Solved: WS 2003 Install



## Dustin Cook (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello,

I have a version of Windows Server 2003 which I would like to install on my Dell Latitude D520.

I was wondering, what do I need when installing this operating system? I've read online and at places that I might need device drivers and such - could you please advise?

I am installing Windows Server 2003 as this is for a course module, and everything is based off Windows Server 2003 so I want to be able to complete the lab practical elements.

Thanks,
DC.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The first question is why you would want to attempt to install it on a desktop class computer? Why not just install it in Virtual PC or something similar?


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

Dustin Cook said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a version of Windows Server 2003 which I would like to install on my Dell Latitude D520.
> 
> ...


Hi DC,
What specs is your Dell Latitude D520? Can it handle the server os?
Are you looking to have multiples operating systems (like server and xp, vista) or just server.
If you a re looking for multiple operating systems definitely go Virtual PC, but if it is a single operating system, such as W2003 and you dont mind loosing the contents of your current dell, have a go and install it, it might detect all the drivers or you will have to visit the dell site, but since it is a laptop and not a server they probably only have drivers for xp / vista.
You might be able to manually install these drivers for any missing driver (for testing only, not production).
Have a go if you dont mind loosing the data on your dell (or back it up first).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------

